# Backing to apply a embroidered patch to hat



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to do some hats that have embroidered design on them, but I dislike sewings hats-I have a lot of problems doing them especially thick hats. So, I was wondering if I could sew my design of a calf onto 2layers of backing and then use some kind of a 'glue' to heat press it to the hat. Also, does the 'glue' need to be cut excatly the same shape as the embroider design? (so in my case I would need to cut out the legs of the calf-right-wrong?) I like the details you get from embroidered designs vs. single color of vinyl application. I have both and embroidery machine and a vinyl cutter (with heat presses)
Thank you for any info.
Kim


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

What you are talking about is a patch and you can get the blanks and sew on them or just get the patches done. Here are a couple of resources. 

blank patches
Emblems!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You can make your own patch but the edge needs to be finished (satin stitch) so the ends don't fray. Cut carefully & use fray check if necessary.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Really never tried it or thought about it so, I may be talking nonsense here but...have you tried sewing the design on a heavy tear-away? Maybe 2 pieces of heavy tear away would be better or, put a piece of solvy underneath. 

It sounds like you want to end up with just the embroidered design...no background patch. There really must be a way because I can remember seeing such a thing in fabric or craft stores.

If you can pull it off, you can attach with fabric glue...the kind from the fabric store that is permanent and washable or, something like stitch-witchery (although with that, you'd have to cut it into the shape of the design.)

Let us know if you find a way.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't tried any of these ideas yet, I need to catch up on a few other orders first. I appreciate your ideas.
Thanks,
Kim


----------

